# Book from Jeff Finley of GoMedia



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

*New book about T-Shirt Biz from GoMedia*

I got an email about a new book from Jeff Finley of Go Media called "Threads Not Dead" 



I have been absolutely 100% satisfied from everything I have ever got from GoMedia, their vector packs and mockups are a life saver.


It is advertised as "contains 117 pages of insight to help you dominate the apparel industry. Featuring wisdom from the people behind Emptees, Threadless, Design by Humans, Big Cartel, I Am the Trend, Glamour Kills, and more."

I think it looks awesome, and thought others on this forum would appreciate it too.

There is a signup for 10% discount and a referral option to get additional discount. I'd be making this post even without the discount , because I think the book will be full of useful info

threadsnotdead.com


----------



## Dermy (Jan 25, 2011)

Seen this today looks really good but im only interested in hardbacks personally.


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

Yes, I agree totally would prefer an print version, I'm not into the pdf books, but the knowledge is still the same, and I imagine this will have some good stuff


----------



## Mizpac76 (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: New book about T-Shirt Biz from GoMedia*

Just downloaded my copy this morning. So far, it's a good read!


----------



## BluuDreams (May 3, 2011)

I agree, a friend told me about it the other day and he said it was full of useful information. I'll probably download it later this week.


----------



## DOOOM (Apr 20, 2011)

It is a really good read and definitely has loads of useful information in it!


----------



## franko76 (May 1, 2011)

I read the sample chapter and it seems to be focused more on artists trying to do work for clothing lines. Does it also cover actually running a clothing line?


----------



## nperoni (Aug 12, 2010)

i'm gonna throw a post in here just to say how packed full of amazing info this book is. 

frank- he doesn't really get into the daily operations of an up-and-running clothing line, but he does offer advice about how to advertise/market your brand effectively and take it to the next level. and the book isn't just his opinion. it's mostly built around case-studies of already successful start-ups, which is what makes it so valuable i think. jeff finley is not just explaining an idea, he's categorizing a process that's been used before. reading the success stories, seeing how they did what they did, and getting the refined advice churned out from those experiences is really priceless information. 

and one thing that is awesome about the e-book format is that the whole book is filled with links for further reading, additional research, inspiration, and related stories. so you can click as you go through each chapter to delve even deeper into whatever topics interest you.

bottom line, i would recommend reading this for anyone who wants to be a serious part of the t-shirt industry.


----------



## franko76 (May 1, 2011)

Thanks Nick...will definitely pick it up now!


----------



## RIIR (Jan 18, 2011)

I just picked up Thread's Not Dead yesterday, am half way through it, and only put it down because I was exhausted and had to get some sleep. If you are a designer, t-shirt designer, starting your own t-shirt line, or already have a t-shirt line, then I highly recommend this read. The book is filled with so much valuable information and is all relevant for today's market. It's worth every penny! Big thanks to Jeff Finley for creating something that will benefit and inspire so many people!


----------



## ThreadBusiness (Jun 2, 2011)

franko76 said:


> I read the sample chapter and it seems to be focused more on artists trying to do work for clothing lines. Does it also cover actually running a clothing line?


The first chapter is definitely geared towards designers, but the rest of the book incorporates both designers and label owners. 

I couldn't recommend this e-book enough. It's jam packed with cool s***. 

Very nice that he's taken the time to provide links and resources at the end of each chapter too.


----------



## Akademi (Feb 8, 2011)

I purchased this ebook and was pretty happy with it! I found it did repeat alot of what I'd already read from surfing a heap of blogs. But it was great to have it all in one book, I just have it on my iPhone4 to read on the go lol..also I received an email with a link to download the audio version so I've got it on my iTunes as well. Massive win


----------



## sonnysark (Jan 19, 2012)

I know this thread is old, but I hope someone will read and reply to this. I am thinking about ordering this book. But I am not sure if I should do it in print version or e book. I head the e book has a lot of good links to it and other resources. What do you guys think? Thanks.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

sonnysark said:


> I know this thread is old, but I hope someone will read and reply to this. I am thinking about ordering this book. But I am not sure if I should do it in print version or e book. I head the e book has a lot of good links to it and other resources. What do you guys think? Thanks.


It really just depends on whether you prefer reading on an ebook reader or screen versus a printed page. 

I bought the printed book last month at it's a great looking book.


----------



## sonnysark (Jan 19, 2012)

Okay thanks ... I perfer print also, but I've read some comments that the e book has a lot of links and some other attachments that are useful to have. Do you or anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Palewriter (Nov 12, 2009)

Any chance we could get the 'Rodney Review' on this book?


----------



## bruceslc (Apr 9, 2012)

Very good book and lots of links.


----------



## oneluvbrand (Apr 20, 2012)

Get the amazon kindle version for $10 I read it in one sitting and is full of great info.


----------



## chuckdaggers (May 5, 2013)

oneluvbrand said:


> Get the amazon kindle version for $10 I read it in one sitting and is full of great info.


Agreed, read this bad boy in two sittings only because I had work the next day. Otherwise, I would've burned right through it. I like having the digital version, personally. Tons of links, great advice and ideas. The extra interviews with different people in the industry are a nice bonus as well. Have it on all my mobile devices and home computer. Highly recommend it!


----------

